# 官话 / 国语 / 普通话 / 白话文



## stephenlearner

大家好：

官话，国语，普通话，白话文，是我们常常遇见的词，我以前没多想，脑子里觉得它们是一样的，但是最近想想，还是有差别。

前三者应该是一样的，清朝叫官话，民国之后叫国语，四九年之后大陆叫普通话，但是所指都没有变化，翻译成英文也都是mandarin. 无论是官话，是国语，还是普通话，都是相对方言而论，指的是通用语。

白话文，虽然实际上等于清朝的官话，民国的国语，后来的普通话，但是白话文是相对文言文而论的。将其翻译为mandarin, 失去了与文言文对立的意思。翻译为 vernacular, 似乎也有问题。vernacular 的背景是，欧洲读书人都用拉丁语书写，而普通百姓都说本国、本地语言。所以与拉丁语对立的 vernacular 就有好多。但是在中文语境下，与文言文对立的只有一个，就是白话文，实际上就是官、国、普，而不包括各地说的方言。

我对英语 vernacular 理解的不多，请指教。

还有，不说白话语，而说白话文，这个词强调的应该是语言的书面形式吧？


----------



## Skatinginbc

stephenlearner said:


> 不说白话语，而说白话文，这个词强调的应该是语言的书面形式吧？


白话语?  It sounds funny like 唐話語 or 官話語. 話 already carries the meaning of "language" and thus the extra 語 would be totally redundant. 
白話 = 通俗口語 (e.g., 你能不能說得白話點兒?) ==> "白話"是可以"說"的.
白話文 (also known as 語體文) = 以口語為基礎的書面文體 (e.g., *你能不能說得白話文點兒?) ==> "白話文"不是用來"說"的, 而是用來"寫"的.


> 官话，国语，普通话，


To me, they convey different connotations: 
官话: 官场使用的話
国语: 國家統一使用的標準語
普通话: 平常普遍通用的話
三者不一定一致.  譬如在香港, "平常普遍通用的話"是粵語, 回歸後, "國家統一使用的標準語"是Mandarin, 有些人"官场使用的話"還習慣性地包括英語.


stephenlearner said:


> 在中文语境下，与文言文对立的只有一个，就是白话文，实际上就是官、国、普，而不包括各地说的方言。


是吗? 各方言也有白話文言之分吧.  另外, 白話文學也常使用方言借語 (e.g.,文明小史: 「這個空檔」).


----------



## stephenlearner

”话“较口语，”语“较书面，我们说“中国话"，也说”汉语“。白话语，官话语，是重复了，但也不至于好笑的地步。”话语“也是一个词，比如：这概念，很难用”话语“去表达；你能不能用简单的”话语“来解释解释？



Skatinginbc said:


> 官话: 官场使用的話


不能看见”官“字，就解释为官场使用的话。官话就是后来的国语、普通话，清朝时通行北方，最近一百年向全国推广。官话本来是北方百姓话语，官府的人也使用，给它加上”官“字，提升它的地位。这与后来的国语、普通话的理念是一致的，要么加上“国”字，要么加上“普通”，都是要将通行于北方的地方话提升到一个很高的位置。



Skatinginbc said:


> 三者不一定一致.  譬如在香港, "平常普遍通用的話"是粵語, 回歸後, "國家統一使用的標準語"是Mandarin, 有些人"官场使用的話"還習慣性地包括英語.


香港人听到”普通话“、“国语”这些词，我想，与我听到”普通话“、”国语“之后，反应都是一样的。当然，我不确定。需要高人指正。”官话“今天很少人使用，所以已经成为生僻词，只出现在学术界。

要我看，官话、国语、普通话，是一致的，都是指mandarin。当然，将它们拆开来解释，得出三个短语，"平常普遍通用的話"、 "國家統一使用的標準語"、"官场使用的話"，那理解就可以相差很大。

我猜测，”白话“一词以前应该可以指很多地方的口语，虽然今天有些词典解释”白话“是北方口语，那相应的是，”白话文“可以指根据各地口语转成的书面语。但后来，白话文运动兴起之后，”白话文“一词的意思就变窄了，就指的是根据”官话“、”普通话“、”国语“转成的书面语。


----------



## Skatinginbc

stephenlearner said:


> 要我看，官话、国语、普通话，是一致的，都是指mandarin。


當然，這三個名稱(proper nouns)大致上指的是同樣一個東西.  就好像杜甫、 杜子美、 杜陵野客, 指的都是同一人, 但這三個名稱給人的感覺不大一樣.  譬如「普通话」就有「普及通用」的意思,  好像要取代方言在日常生活中的地位.


stephenlearner said:


> ”话语“也是一个词，比如：这概念，很难用”话语“去表达；你能不能用简单的”话语“来解释解释？...官话本来是北方百姓话语


話語 = 言辭 "expressions, discourse"(e.g., 这概念，很难用言辭來表达; 不能用简单的言辭来解释).
官话本来是北方百姓话语 (= 言辭)?  Hm, a new usage for me.


----------



## fyl

我的理解是这样的：
雅言、雅音、通语、正音、官话、国语、普通话是历代的官方用语。一般就是首都所在地的方言。「官话」可以用来指「官方用语」，历代的「官话」变化是很大的，而「普通话」指的是一种特定的语言，即本朝的「官话」。
现在，「官话」一词还有另外一种含义，就是汉语的官话方言（与吴语、粤语等等并列），包括东北官话、西南官话、江淮官话等等。「国语」、「普通话」都是北京官话的方言/次方言。

英文Mandarin一词，既可以表示整个「官话方言」，也可以专门表示「国语」、「普通话」。
比如，你可以说「明清以来的官话都是Mandarin的某种方言，但古代的官话和Mandarin相差较大」，其中「官话」取「官方用语」义，「Mandarin」取「官话方言」义。

白话文是与文言文相对的。有官话白话（文），也有粤语白话、吴语白话等等（例如吴语小说）。现代的标准汉语白话是从官话基础上发展而来（当然，官话写作确实也是使用范围最广发展最成熟的），后又以北京音作为官话标准音，才出现了「官话白话」=「白话」=「普通话」的现象。


----------



## stephenlearner

fyl said:


> 「官话」可以用来指「官方用语」，历代的「官话」变化是很大的，而「普通话」指的是一种特定的语言，即本朝的「官话」。



的确是本朝的官话，但也是与清朝官话一样的，是继承关系，除增加一些新词之外，没有多大变化。


fyl said:


> 现在，「官话」一词还有另外一种含义，就是汉语的官话方言（与吴语、粤语等等并列），包括东北官话、西南官话、江淮官话等等。「国语」、「普通话」都是北京官话的方言/次方言。



不错，现在“官话”一词的含义扩大了。清朝时，官话一词不可能指这么多含义，否则，大清该推广哪个地区方言？



fyl said:


> 英文Mandarin一词，既可以表示整个「官话方言」，也可以专门表示「国语」、「普通话」。
> 比如，你可以说「明清以来的官话都是Mandarin的某种方言，但古代的官话和Mandarin相差较大」，其中「官话」取「官方用语」义，「Mandarin」取「官话方言」义。


我觉得在英文中，单独说mandarin, 应该专指现在的普通话，而不指代整个官话方言。若要指其他地方的官话，如西北官话，英语和汉语一样，也需加修订词。若要指整个官话方言，似乎是mandarins, 加复数。



fyl said:


> 白话文是与文言文相对的。有官话白话（文），也有粤语白话、吴语白话等等（例如吴语小说）。现代的标准汉语白话是从官话基础上发展而来（当然，官话写作确实也是使用范围最广发展最成熟的），后又以北京音作为官话标准音，才出现了「官话白话」=「白话」=「普通话」的现象。


同意。

白话一词，是怎么来的？个人臆想，不具学术价值，贻笑大方了，也可抛砖引玉。查词典，白有清楚之义，清楚的话，称为白话，是可理解的。相对只有读书人才能理解的文言文而言，口语才是大众清楚明白的，所以各地口语称为白话是合理的。一个字有文读和白读。人学问不高，用白读音去代替文读音，结果产生白字先生。于是，白引申出错误的意思。

在明清时代，政府推广的口语叫官话，是京城百姓的话，但写东西用孔子时代的话。民国之后，推广的口语仍然是之前的官话，只是换了个名称，但是写东西，不再写文言，而是写与口语一样的话。问题来了，说的话，如果称官话，根据它写的当叫“官话*文*”；说的话，如果称国语，根据它写的当叫“国语*文*”，如何搞出个“白话*文*”来？


----------



## Skatinginbc

stephenlearner said:


> 如果称国语，根据它写的当叫“国语*文*”，如何搞出个“白话*文*”来？


的確有「國語文」: (1)依國語所作的文章, (2)國語與國文.
「白話文」 (依口語所作的文章)當然不等於「國語文」(依國語所作的文章). 前者不限於國語.


----------



## fyl

stephenlearner said:


> 在明清时代，政府推广的口语叫官话，是京城百姓的话，但写东西用孔子时代的话。民国之后，推广的口语仍然是之前的官话，只是换了个名称，但是写东西，不再写文言，而是写与口语一样的话。问题来了，说的话，如果称官话，根据它写的当叫“官话*文*”；说的话，如果称国语，根据它写的当叫“国语*文*”，如何搞出个“白话*文*”来？


我觉得「官话」和「白话」在意义上还是有些区别的。
明清时代政府未必推广过某种语言（至少我没听过这个说法），「官话」更像是特殊场合用的语言，比如官场上（见明清官话），还有唱的戏由于要在各地演出，其实也较接近官话（昆曲用中州韵而非吴语）。因此「官话」并不是人们平时说的话，它并不一定「白」。
「白」对「文」，「白话」即是平时说的话，「白话文」即是将说的话写出来形成的文字。20世纪初「白话文运动」的重点主要在于「白」，当时要废除文言文、使用口语写作。虽然最终选择了官话作为标准白话，但这个运动本身的出发点是在「白」而不是「官」。现在「白话文」这个名称，应是由当时运动的出发点决定的。


----------



## stephenlearner

清朝有没有推广官话，需要考证。以下引文是一个线索，表明清朝应该推广过官话，至少在读书人中间：
清 俞正燮 《癸巳存稿?官话》：“ 雍正六年，奉旨以福建、 广东人多不諳官话，著地方官训导，廷臣议以八年为限，举人、生员、贡、监、童生不諳官话者，不准送试。”

看维基百科这个词条：国语运动（http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/國語運動）。会看到“官话”在1909年改为“国语”。里面也提到“官话和合本圣经”，这本圣经显然是用百姓的话语翻译的，为了让百姓看的，而不是让官府人看的。其实，官府的人不会看官话圣经，他们要看也是看文言文圣经。

如果国语这词是在1909年确定的，那么后来新文化运动中提倡用国语书写代替文言书写的人，自然要提倡一种“国语文”（或简称“国文”），而不是“白话文”。他们为何要说“白话文”。可能正如fly说的，真是为强调白，而不是“官”或“国”；或者他们也想过各地区的人用各地的白话来书写。


----------



## stephenlearner

又想了想，觉得一个重要的因素被忽略了，就是阻力，推广国语文（国文）的阻力。相对来说，“白话文”比“国语文”遇到的阻力更小，更能冲破障碍。因为那班人取消文言文的理由之一就是它言文不一，普通人看不懂，呼吁人我手写我口。但改写国语，对大部分南方人而言，仍然不是我手写我口，只不过是从一个不学就不懂的文言改成一个不学就不懂的北方方言，所以，南方士子会比较抵触。但说“白话文”就不同了。“白话文”，虽不在实质层面，但至少在语言层面，给人感觉是我手写我口。像口号，像噱头。


----------



## Skatinginbc

傅蘭雅在上海格致書院舉辦的「時文競賽」（李鴻章出題評閲）, 其所謂「時文」(當代流行的文體)指的是白話文, 與八股文相對. 有趣的是「時文」曾是八股文的別名.  八股文源於宋元, 流行於明清.  光緒末年才打破以其為科考文體的慣例.  由此可見, 「時文」「白話文」「國語文」雖然可能指同一文體, 基本上, 它們表達的是不同概念.  有「時文競賽」「國語文競賽」, 卻無「白話文競賽」, 為什麼?  「時文」「國語文」是prescriptive, 有「標準」的(e.g., 標準國語).  「白話文」是descriptive, 無所謂標不標準的. 「標準白話文」聽起來就很奇怪. 有標準的白話文應叫做「標準時文」(e.g., 標準時文範本).


----------



## stephenlearner

Skatinginbc said:


> 有「時文競賽」「國語文競賽」, 卻無「白話文競賽」, 為什麼?  「時文」「國語文」是prescriptive, 有「標準」的(e.g., 標準國語).  「白話文」是descriptive, 無所謂標不標準的. 「標準白話文」聽起來就很奇怪. 有標準的白話文應叫做「標準時文」(e.g., 標準時文範本).


 
在理。


----------

